# Colt Navy 44 questions



## Capt Quirk (May 12, 2017)

While I always wanted a Dragoon, I have found a Navy model in .44. I am sure that it is a repop, and fairly sure it is a Colt. They want $125 for it, because it looks like it was in the Civil War... and lost.

Now, I know just enough about cap and ball pistols to just be dangerous. So feel free to correct any errors.

I have read that you can get a conversion cylinder, that will allow you to fire modern cartridges. I also read that you would need to use a soft lead round, and a weaker round too. Then, I read that you can't use these with a 44, unless it is a newer Uberti or Pietti... and it is a steel frame, not brass. 

As far as cosmetics, I have nothing against ugly guns, as long as they do what they are supposed to. The finish is a little rough, but not the worst I've seen. The action feels pretty good. But, there is a flat bar that goes through the frame, just above the pivot point for the loading rod. It almost looks like it had been hammered at one point. Is this important, and if so, is it easy to get and replace?

And finally, I'm thinking it isn't a candidate for the conversion. So, how hard is it to find the balls and caps? Do I need to use a certain type of powder?

Thanks


----------



## leoparddog (May 12, 2017)

Balls, caps and powder aren't hard to find.  For powder you must stick to true Black Powder or Pyrodex.   I recommend a layer of Crisco or Bore Butter over the top of the load to prevent a chain fire.  If you find a conversion cylinder, I think you have to stick to "cowboy loads", but you'll need to research that with the whoever made the cylinder and do what they recommend.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (May 13, 2017)

The wedge being hammered on is no big deal. All it does is hold the barrel to the frame and as long as it is doing this without wiggling then good. This is a frequent find on not well cared for pieces.


----------



## SASS249 (May 13, 2017)

If this is a brass framed gun then it is a colt replica, not a colt.  Also Colt never made 44 caliber Navy revolvers to my knowledge.

You can buy a NIB replica form Cabelas for less than $200.00 at $125  for a rough gub nit sure this is a bargain


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 13, 2017)

SASS249 said:


> If this is a brass framed gun then it is a colt replica, not a colt.  Also Colt never made 44 caliber Navy revolvers to my knowledge.
> 
> You can buy a NIB replica form Cabelas for less than $200.00 at $125  for a rough gub nit sure this is a bargain



Agreed, the Navy was .36 cal. For $250 or less, yeah, you can buy brand new... but the $75-$125 savings would buy gas for a week or two. I would love to have one, but not worth going without, ya know? Depending on the age, it might still be worth having. If nothing else, for the vintage factor.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 13, 2017)

On the bottom of the frame, next to the serial number, is what looks like a maker's mark. It is either EAT or FAT. Can't seem to find any info on that either.


----------



## SASS249 (May 14, 2017)

Notice in your description you did not mention how the bore looks.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 14, 2017)

SASS249 said:


> Notice in your description you did not mention how the bore looks.



With my old eyes, in a dark pawn shop, it looks like a black hole 

Seriously though, it isn't like I want to use it as a daily shooter. If it has a decent provenance, I'd get it as a historical piece. If it doesn't, it can sit in their case and collect dust. Who made it and when is what I'm most interested in finding out right now. After I get those answers, I'll find a gunsmith to answer all the other questions.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 15, 2017)

An update if anybody is interested- I went back today to take some pics and get a better look at this. It is a brass frame after all, not just the strap. So, since everybody says brass frames are just garbage, I guess it is case closed.

But... an interesting discovery. What I thought was a maker's mark EAT or FAT, upon closer inspection looks more like FAP. Wouldn't that be a Pietta?


----------



## Sharps40 (May 16, 2017)

Well, its a brass frame.  Not garbage, though it is most likely Italian.  So, while it wasn't made to be garbage, it is Italian, which means it wasn't made superbly well.  Keep studying Italian replica guns and you'll get an understanding of the compromises of inexpensive firearms.

Brass frame just means you use a bit lighter loads and it won't stretch or loosen at the cylinder axle.  Steel frame and you can use heavier loads or do a centerfire conversion cylinder.   

As for provenance, there is none without documentation.  And, its Italian.  That's likely as much as can be proved and primarily says, its an inexpensive Italian gun, nothing more.  Such provenance would be/is a bit dull.

If it passes inspection by a qualified gunsmith and you want it, buy it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 16, 2017)

Actually,I have read many good reviews about both Pietta and Uberti. In fact, I own an Uberti .357, and I have found it to be an extremely good pistol. Many Cowboy shooters use both.

This particular pistol is just a mystery. A lot of folks tell me that the brass frames are junk. I will take their word for it, they have more experience than I do with this. But, if this is indeed a Pietta, it has to be pre 1950. After 1950, Pietta's Mark is in a diamond, and their are a coma other marks that should be there, but are missing. I am both confused and intrigued though.


----------



## Sharps40 (May 17, 2017)

Well....1950?

From the EMF Site:

"Established in 1960 by Knight Giuseppe Pietta, the company first entered the world of gun-making by producing hunting guns, including side-by-side and over and under shotguns. In 1964, F.A.P F.LLI. Pietta started manufacturing replicas of the firearms used in the American Civil War."

and from the history section of the pieta web page

"In 1964, there was the first challenge, namely the company starts manufacturing replicas of weapons of the American Civil War to respond to a specific request of a French customer."

Link to 50 anniversary interview.  http://www.pietta.it/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/intervista-50esimo-en.pdf

But.  Again, if the weapon is in good shape its probably worth $125.  Most any functional weapon is worth that much.  If you like it, buy it.  If Italian, the markings don't add any value and the pedigree is likely common as eggs and feathers.  I understand wanting to study it, but it may be wasted effort if its a hunt for something unusual or valuable.  And no.  Brass frames are not junk.  I've had a brass 1860 pieta since mid 80s.  It still shoots fine.  As with any gun, you have to respect it when you use it.  But...that said, it is Italian.  soft springs, several broken hands, etc.  it/they require additional maintenance over many other better quality pieces.  But I suppose you can say they are quite often "good enough".


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 19, 2017)

That is contradicting what I read from a gun book site. Thanks, now I'm really confused


----------

